# right to attend a UK MOD school in CY



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

Im not in the forces but was wondering what job my wife could get with the MOD to allow our kids to go to the English schools in cyprus for free?

This is more of a speculation / plan B as they are quite happy where they are but it is early days yet... and the answer may help others

Z


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It's my understanding that you have to be an established member of the armed forces to place a child there for free - the base schools do take fee paying customers too, but are approximately 3x the price of competitor private schools. The British government have also announced their commitment to wind down the bases if there is a solution to the Cyprus problem (which is on the cards) so the base schools are likely to go too (or convert to total fee paying private schools). Bear in mind too that most children are there because of army tours of their parents and so move on after a year or two, so pupil turnover is high which makes it diffiicult for students to make permanent friends.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

to add getting a job with-in the bases is not that easy either
i also believe that to qualify for placement at the school you have to be UK employed 
and positioned in Cyprus but i amy be wrong on that 
On the issue of giving back bases i read an article that stated that if an agreement could be reached between the two sides then the UK would give up One of the sovereign bases to ease that solution


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deks36 said:


> to add getting a job with-in the bases is not that easy either
> i also believe that to qualify for placement at the school you have to be UK employed
> and positioned in Cyprus but i amy be wrong on that
> On the issue of giving back bases i read an article that stated that if an agreement could be reached between the two sides then the UK would give up One of the sovereign bases to ease that solution


It isnt actually one of the bases but land which belongs to the MOD that will be given back to Cyprus. There is a lot more land than just the bases themselves which belongs to the MOD.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

kimonas said:


> It's my understanding that you have to be an established member of the armed forces to place a child there for free - the base schools do take fee paying customers too, but are approximately 3x the price of competitor private schools. <snip> Bear in mind too that most children are there because of army tours of their parents and so move on after a year or two, so pupil turnover is high which makes it diffiicult for students to make permanent friends.


Thats how I understood it too!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im not in the forces but was wondering what job my wife could get with the MOD to allow our kids to go to the English schools in cyprus for free?
> 
> ...


Jobs are very difficult to obtain on the bases. She would be vetted/security checked because she would be getting into the compound and I don't believe it would get your children into the base schools free of charge. My daughter applied to teach at one and I think she said the children were from Forces families and not the general population.


----------

